# Which offset should I choose?



## fox526 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am looking to buy some MRR Gt-1 Wheels 19x8.5(f) and 19x9.5(r). The front 8.5 has a 20mm or a 38mm offset and rear 9.5 has a 24mm or a 45mm offset. The website ishttp://www.machiii.net/wheels/MRR/GT-1.htm if you wanna check them out. I am just trying to figure out what would look the best and also looking for anyone else who has put on similar type rims to give me knowledge with this. I dont want the tires to rub either and need a good brand for a rounded tire. Also do you think 245 in the fron and 275 in the back would be okay?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

try this it may help you answer your questions
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## fox526 (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah i like this sight better http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp?CWW=8&CWO=40&NWW=8.5&NWO=38&strut=24mm+LESS&wheeloutside=EXTEND+an+extra+14mm So based on this calculator it seems like the smaller the offset the more the tire sticks out but based on what guys say i need a bigger offset. I am confused? PLEAS HELP.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

fox526 said:


> yeah i like this sight better http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp?CWW=8&CWO=40&NWW=8.5&NWO=38&strut=24mm+LESS&wheeloutside=EXTEND+an+extra+14mm So based on this calculator it seems like the smaller the offset the more the tire sticks out but based on what guys say i need a bigger offset. I am confused? PLEAS HELP.


http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=101

https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html#backspace


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

Fox, you need a higher positive offset in the rear to bring the wheel and tire in from the fender to avoid rubbing it. I have 9X18" Intro wheels with Toyo 275/35 tires in the rear of my 05 with no rubbing and I did not roll the fenders. They fit because I have a very high +55mm offset. It's a different story in the front though. You want to go with a somewhat smaller offset to bring the wheel and tire out a bit to avoid the strut rub problem. I have 8X17"'s with 245/40 tires in front and have no problems because I went with a 43mm offset. The stock offset is 48mm.


----------

